# Ics leaks



## twindragons187 (Jun 2, 2012)

Can anyone point me to where the ics leaks are? I've been looking and can't seem to find them. Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

You could start here.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26677-question-regarding-how-to-proceed-to-ics-and-safestrap-20-ics/

Follow link I posted it will tell you what to do. All leaks on droidhive.com

It you want to be able to fastboot back to gb. Do not install any leak above. 79


----------



## twindragons187 (Jun 2, 2012)

Link is dead. Will not let me use it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Try this sorry

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/2217-how-to-install-ics-61479-its-fastbootable-back-to-gingerbread/


----------



## twindragons187 (Jun 2, 2012)

vtwinbmx said:


> Try this sorry
> 
> http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/2217-how-to-install-ics-61479-its-fastbootable-back-to-gingerbread/


thank you

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

